# Spring on my little farm



## chadk (May 19, 2010)

Goats:






Getting them used to the milk stand...





Enjoying the spring browse:






One of the new turkeys:





Trying (and failing) to save rejected and stomped kit:





The garden as of early April:





One of the chickens:





Evening Grosbeaks on the deck:













Turkeys - they grow so fast 





Naptime in the sun:





more to come...


----------



## ChiKat (May 19, 2010)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.
I didn't know that's what baby turkeys looked like! Cute 
Very cool animals!


----------



## chadk (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Jenilyn (May 19, 2010)

i am so jelous! i wish i had a big farm like that!


----------



## jackrat (May 19, 2010)

I love raising turkeys.Makes me want to get some poults.


----------



## chadk (May 19, 2010)

I have lots of good tort food growing. Romain, spring mix (mixed salad green seed pack), collard greens, mustard greens, kale, spinach, squash, pumpkins, carrots, etc. Gives the animals something besides the usual grass and weeds to eat.


----------



## terryo (May 19, 2010)

Chad you take the most interesting and fun pictures. I always look forward to seeing pictures of your animals and kids. Great, as usual.


----------



## Isa (May 20, 2010)

Beautiful pictures Chad, thank you so much for sharing them with us


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 20, 2010)

thank you for sharing-- makes me want to have a farm!!


----------



## dmmj (May 20, 2010)

Any of those turkeys headed to the dinner table come thanksgiving?


----------



## terracolson (May 20, 2010)

i love all the pics!!! Thank you


----------



## South FL Katie (May 20, 2010)

Wow, that is so neat! I need a farm some day, it must be so much fun with all those animals.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 20, 2010)

It's funny how the air just seems clearer when you are looking at growing things instead of concrete...

That turkey baby is too cute...took one class on a field trip to a prairie homestead reconstruction recently and got to pet a full-sized turkey and feed chickens from our hand...when the rooster saw what was going on and came trotting over to investigate, it was the funniest sight the way he ran! It just made me laugh out loud. 

It sounds very dated now, but you're living "real" there on your mini-farm and ranch! You're a neo-conservative hippy throwback, Chad! (And please know I mean that in a nice way).


----------



## TortieGal (May 22, 2010)

Great pictures! What a cool place you have. Thanks for sharing. I hope you can save the kitty.


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2010)

Great pics! I am so jealous!


----------



## Traveller (May 23, 2010)

Wonderful pics thanks for sharing.
I just love spring.


----------

